# OpenVPN and resolvconf



## bsd5543 (May 7, 2022)

Hi guys,

I am currently struggling with the name resolution while using openvpn.

I'd like to use a different name server when starting for the interface tun0 after successfully starting my VPN connection.

The tool resolvconf should handle the issue but I've trouble to setup a appropriate resolvconf.conf. I am a bit confused by the man pages

Can someone provide an example of resolvconf.conf to deal with a different config for tun0?

Here is my current resolvconf:


```
resolv_conf="/dev/null" # prevent updating /etc/resolv.conf
unbound_conf="/var/unbound/forward.conf"
unbound_pid="/var/run/local_unbound.pid"
unbound_service="local_unbound"
unbound_restart="service local_unbound reload"
```


----------

